# OHC 6 sprint worth anything?



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

Today I drug some of my junk to the salvage yard and traded for a 72 lemans luxury and I came across a 4 barrel ohc motor setting in the back of an old chevy truck. It looks like a pretty cool motor. Aluminum finned valve cover and timing belt cover withe a 4 barrel and dual exhaust. I'm not real sure what I would ever use it for but it is a rare motor, thinking of seeing what I could get for it to fund my gto. Anyone seen one for sale lately? If anyone is interested I could get pics tomarrow.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

Found the date code. Must be from a 65 tempest sprint.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

'66-'69. '66 and '67 were 230s, '68 and '69 were 250s. More than likely, the date code is after July 4, '65. That would make it a '66 model.

A definite "market" for it. You'll need to go to a non-GTO site to advertise, since GTOs ALL had V8s. Those engines are getting very scarce, and restorers are looking. If you CAN "save" it from scrap, by all means, do so. 

Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree witn Mr. P..... De Lorean was a big influence behind that engine, using it as a hedge against the european sporting sedans of the day. It was light weight, and with the 4bbl, offered about 215 HP. Tempest's that were equipped with this engine and a 4 speed were quick and handled better than the V8 GTO's. I saw a tired all original '66 Tempest Sprint with the 4 speed, nicely optioned, sell for about 8.5k out of L.A. late last year. Save that engine...someone is looking for it. A post on Hemmings or on the forums will get it sold.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Man, I'd love to throw that in a Pontiac themed "T" bucket. Where you at Scapegoat? I might be interested in buying/trade.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm in Gering, Ne. It might be on the market real long I already have the local interior guy after it for trade to reupholster my seats and put in headliner.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, kinda outa my nieborhood for a motor I don't "really" need lol. Can I ask how much you paid for it? That would be cool for you to trade it out for some interior work, sometimes this hobby can get real expensive and people forget you don't have to do all your shopping out of a catalog or put everything on the card. GL! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Alky, back in the '60's there was a hotrod making the show circuit called the Red Baron. It was based on a T-bucket, had a chrome German helmet for a top, and a chromed out OHC 6 cyl Pontiac with stacks for power. Great engine for a light hotrod, and not often seen......If I remember correctly, I saw this car at the Oakland Roadster show in '68 when I was a kid.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was in High School, the guy I wrote about the 74 GTO in the other threads, made a 4bbl adapter for his 72 Duster slant 6. It was night and day different then the 2bbl. I can't imagine an engine set up internally for a 4bbl and over head cam like the Sprint. When W&W GTO heaven was still around out in Illinois in the St. Louis area, he had a few 67 and 66 Sprinters.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I read somewhere that the sprint supposedly had a 50/50 weight distribution and reved to 7000 rpm. When I saw it setting in the back of that truck I couldn't help myself, I had to rescue it. If there was ever a novelty engine it would be this.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Here ya go:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Did'nt there used to be a Revel model of that car?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hotwheels made a toy of that car.

The straight six has a 6900 redline. I think with 6 motorcycle carbs, that thing could be a great sleeper street motor.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Race Motor-- Gravelrama
I know its a Clist ad but it is a sprinter with a cluch-o-matic 4x4 400trans


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yes there was a model...and a Hot Wheels car...
Bill


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

likethat said:


> Race Motor-- Gravelrama
> I know its a Clist ad but it is a sprinter with a cluch-o-matic 4x4 400trans


The motor in the pic is probably not a sprint if they had to get aftermarket headers and intake. Probably just the regular ohc 6.


----------

